# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  تحديث جديد لجهاز VISION AMIGO 4  بتاريخ 12/01/2019

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحديث جديد لجهاز VISION AMIGO 4
بتاريخ 12/01/2019
حمل من الرابط التالي     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## khokom

شكرا اخخخخخخخي شكررا

----------

